# Need Review for Sony Handycam DCR-DVD705E



## Curious (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Guyz..Please let me know about this sony Handycam DCR-DVD705E as I am planning to buy one. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

here are some tech. specifications *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/model.jsp?model_id=52527


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2007)

Its good. Got it 15 days back and have used it once and the results are wonderful.

Using DVD is bit pain. I dont live in bombay and in my city they sell the dvds too costly. Rewritable has good results. Costs around Rs 270 here. Non-rewritables are cheap. Haven't tried yet.

Downside - Only 1.5 GB per dvd. Its 30 mins if I am not wrong.

I havent used the previous handycams (the ones with casettes), so cant comment which is better.

I am planning to sell mine and upgrade to hard-disk based handycam. But I have heard, their results are not very good.

Any views?


----------



## Curious (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Thanks a lot Vimal and Medico!!
Regarding hard disk based...mmm...as far as I know HDD is a relatively newer technology and still catching up...quite expensive...should be giving fabulous results!! Will find out and let u know Medico!! U told u bought 705E very recently and u already have plans to sell it for a HDD one??? Something wrong with it????


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2007)

I checked it again. Its 805E, not 705E. But I guess minimal difference.

@ something wrong - nope. nothing wrong. i have used it just once, and i was not too comfortable with using dvd media. thats it. But the results are fabulous.

ps - someone told me that now they have come up with 1hr dvd instead of 30 mins. i guess thats heartening.


----------



## Curious (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey I read that 805E has a built-in memory stick duo slot...wht about it??? Also, did u try the still camera function of it??? Think itz 3 Mega Pixels? How is the still camera clarity? Do u think itz worth 45K bucks?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2007)

Digicam video clips can never give video quality of a handycam, no mater how good it is. And 805E - Even if its 3mp, it wont give you the effect equivalent to 3mp digicam. So 3mp should not be the selection criteria. You must seriously decide what your purpose is - still photography or a video shoot.

If still photography - you must go for a digicam and not a handycam.
If video - you must go for a handycam and not a digicam.

You CANNOT have 2in1, no mater who claims what.



			
				Curious said:
			
		

> Do u think itz worth 45K bucks?


yes.

You can try jjmehta.com


----------



## Curious (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Medico, thanks a lot!!! By the way, I am enquiring about that HDD one..will let u know once I get some info....Yeah I have seen jjmehta site  Thank u.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2007)

hdd one is costly though..it costs 60k plus


----------

